# Help me Identify this Tang



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys can you please help me identify what is the name of this tang. I have him for a little less than 2 years but it's growing fast..pls see the pic of him below.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tang*

hard to tell cause u cant make out the colors cause its so blue 
if I had to guess .. sohal tang or a jester clown tang...
anyone else ...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Tom the color of him is grey with blue stripes and golden around his eyes and head. I will try and add another pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a better pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Bariene Tang (Acanthurus bariene) or Black Spot Tang is my guess.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Bariene Tang (Acanthurus bariene) or Black Spot Tang is my guess.


Taipan seems like u nailed it...after checking out some of the pics of the barriene tang online I am pretty sure now it is indeed bariene and apparently I heard they r rare to come by...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it looks more like Acanthurus mata, aka the mata tang(not a common one seen often) rather than bariene. The lines going down the fishes side looks more like this. FYI that fish can grow up to 19", hope its in a massive tank.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Mata...qYrPAhWEFR4KHcb0DmMQ_AUICCgB&biw=1832&bih=951


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> I think it looks more like Acanthurus mata, aka the mata tang(not a common one seen often) rather than bariene. The lines going down the fishes side looks more like this. FYI that fish can grow up to 19", hope its in a massive tank.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=Mata...qYrPAhWEFR4KHcb0DmMQ_AUICCgB&biw=1832&bih=951[/
> 
> ...


----------

